# Spigot handle is blocked, what would you do?



## 86halibut (Jun 23, 2019)

Long story short, the PVC installer blocked the spigot handle a long time ago. I put a shutoff valve on it as a temp fix but I'm looking for a better option. I don't have easy access to the spigot from inside because it's behind drywall in the basement ceiling.

You think I could cut the pvc(dremel?) and attach a new piece?
Is there a way to daisy chain another spigot?

I'm not the most handy but I can follow directions if there simple enough :lol:


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Given the circumstances you presented (not handy, difficult access, etc.) what you've done looks pretty good. Is there a reason you want to improve that?

The "right" way would be to remove it from that charlie foxtrot soup sandwich location and add a new one in a better spot where you want it.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Crawlspace or basement?

Get in there and relocate that hose bib. That was very unprofessional of them to install like that.


----------



## 86halibut (Jun 23, 2019)

Delmarva Keith said:


> Given the circumstances you presented (not handy, difficult access, etc.) what you've done looks pretty good. Is there a reason you want to improve that?
> 
> The "right" way would be to remove it from that charlie foxtrot soup sandwich location and add a new one in a better spot where you want it.


 :thumbup: Just wanted to hear some opinions. I guess it's sufficient for now until we replace/relocate it.


----------



## twolf (Jan 25, 2019)

The handle does not necessarily need to be on top of spigot; it can be on the side or upside down.
Can the spigot be turned a little clockwise? This way the handle will probably be able to move.


----------

